# Are these Forte Shoes any good?



## joepa150 (Jul 23, 2010)

I just purchased my first pair of biking shoes to go with my first clipless pedals. I have been shopping around online, REI, and at Performance Bike. I didn't want to buy online unless it was a really really great deal because shoes you have to try on to know if they are the right ones. It seemed like Performance bike and REI didn't have any good sales under $100 in my size until yesterday. Performance bike had a deal of the day on these shoes (Forte CM410). I bought them at the store for $69.99 + tax. The store had them for $89.99 for deal of the day but they honored the online price. Today they are still on sale but are $109.

http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1022657_-1_1549000_20000_400098

They fit and feel great.

Any thoughts good/bad about these shoes as my first pair?

I didn't want to spend a lot since I didn't know if I would like them. Also I just bought my bike and a bunch of accessories the past month or so.
Are these


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Mine were older, but I dug 'em. Great value.

http://www.mtbr.com/cat/mtb-apparel...erformance/forte-cm400/PRD_417097_144crx.aspx


----------



## heybrady (May 31, 2009)

Just FYI (and I was going to post in your other thread too) that Performance will price match any online site. So a couple days ago I got them to match the Shimano M086 that Jenson had for $55 (not in my size even). I thought the M086 were by far the most comfortable shoes they had in the sub-100 price range.


----------



## Dainbramage91 (Jul 19, 2010)

I have those exact shoes. Just got them from PerformanceBike. I love them personally. Of course, I don't have anything else to compare them with, but I have no complaints. They fit well, they're comfortable, easy to get on and off, and I think they look nice. The cleats are nice for being able to grip the ground when walking.

Overall, I'd buy them again.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

I have been fairly impressed with Performance Bike/Forte' stuff with the exception of their cycling bibs. Everything else has been of great quality and value.


----------



## joepa150 (Jul 23, 2010)

heybrady said:


> Just FYI (and I was going to post in your other thread too) that Performance will price match any online site. So a couple days ago I got them to match the Shimano M086 that Jenson had for $55 (not in my size even). I thought the M086 were by far the most comfortable shoes they had in the sub-100 price range.


Thanks for the info. I actually do this all the time. I find the cheapest place online that I can find a product and then go to Performance bike and buy it there. They are awesome about this.


----------



## joepa150 (Jul 23, 2010)

Wow. I just tested them around the block and for some odd reason, they engaged and disengaged easier and smoother than the other shoes (Cannondale Range).


----------



## wg (Dec 20, 2003)

I have a pair and they're pretty decent for the $$. I find the toe box a bit too loose and they need a better insole (like many cycling shoes).


----------

